# Kiss - Rama



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

August 18th @ Casino Rama


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I quite enjoyed seeing them live in 2010


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

They do put on one of the best live shows you will ever see. They give you every pennies worth


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

It's only a matter of time before we see a Las Vegas residency with all unoriginal members (cast?). KISS meets Cirque.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Ace and Peter could tour with an Alternate KISS.
KISS II
or 
KISS Experience, Alt-KISS, KISS FT A&P, 

Or

Fuck you Gene and Paul.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

djmarcelca said:


> Ace and Peter could tour with an Alternate KISS.
> KISS II
> or
> KISS Experience, Alt-KISS, KISS FT A&P,
> ...


Good luck if Ace and Peter could tour with the word "KISS" on the bill anywhere. The tongue and the shiny star will surely give them a good lick with their army of lawyers. 

And the last one? Gene and Paul....Don and Glenn..... Don't give Felder any ideas.

I saw KISS in Toronto back in the late '90s, the Psycho Circus tour. I did not care about the 3D effect, but I am glad I was able to see the four of them together before things went downhill again between them.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Boogieman said:


> Good luck if Ace and Peter could tour with the word "KISS" on the bill anywhere. The tongue and the shiny star will surely give them a good lick with their army of lawyers.
> 
> And the last one? Gene and Paul....Don and Glenn..... Don't give Felder any ideas.
> 
> I saw KISS in Toronto back in the late '90s, the Psycho Circus tour. I did not care about the 3D effect, but I am glad I was able to see the four of them together before things went downhill again between them.


I wish I could've seen them all together. I was a bit KISS fan as a kid.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2017)

I only saw them twice. '76, MLG and Varsity Stadium.
Blue Oyster Cult opened at Varsity. Never even knew about them at the time.
After the show, went up Younge St to buy their live album.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

1996 in Vancouver on the floor and came home with one of Ace's picks.

Great show and a childhood dream come true to see them live. They opened with Deuce. 

I too was a huge fan in the late 70's. Took a break from them after Dynasty but really liked Alive III with Bruce Kulick and Eric Singer. I would love to take my kids (17 & 18), but I don't think they would enjoy it as much.


----------



## losch79 (Jul 11, 2016)

First time I saw them was in Detroit on the Alive III tour, they were phenomenal. The line up of Simmons, Stanley, Singer and Kulick was by far their best line up I've seen. I'd say it was in the top 5 best concerts I have seen. I've since seen them three times since the early 2000's with Poison then the last tours with Motley Crue and Def Leppard. If you haven't seen them it is a spectacle for sure. My only regret was not seeing them for the "first" reunion show at Tiger stadium back in '96 I think it was. Never got to see the original four line up.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

losch79 said:


> ....My only regret was not seeing them for the "first" reunion show at Tiger stadium back in '96 I think it was. Never got to see the original four line up.


'96 was indeed the reunion tour. 

Agree on Singer and Kulick post original 4. And IMO, anyone else wearing the makeup is sacrilegious.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Anybody into high octane rock and roll should see Kiss at least once. I have been to a shit load of concerts over the years and there are different types of shows. If you went to see BB King you sat there and just enjoyed his playing etc. But I have been to many Rock and Roll shows and was underwhelmed. The show never matched the songs. Alice Cooper gives you a "show". But of all the shows I have ever seen, Kiss just comes out and blows your head off for over 2 hours, they put in maximum effort on every song combined with the lighting, bombs, flames, blood. It's just a heavy duty rock and roll show. Yes, the songs can be childish, but it's the "show". Seen them in 98' on the Circus tour, that was great. Took Marnie to see them at Windsor Casino in 2009 and we had about 6th row in front of Gene. About 4 songs in he looked right at her and crossed his hands under his chin and made the "your sleeping" gesture and proceeded to stick his tongue out and almost touched her with it. I think he thought she was sitting down since she in only about 4'11

But that shit goes on all night, it's just all out mayhem for 2 plus hours and they don't short change you. I was fully expecting a Casino length show that night and they played for over 2 hours.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Lick it up comes to mind. 

I do like Kiss I think it would be a blast to see them. 

Most of their songs are fairly easy to learn!


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

If i was going to a kiss show it would be to see Ace. After watching that vid I'm not sure I could stand to hear Gene try and sing for the 2+ hour show, couldnt stand the first 5 mins of that vid.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

That reunion show at the bridge is my favorite of theirs to stream at work.

It's not the band, songs or performance that puts me off kiss, It's the member drama in public.

Don't care about that shit, just play your cartoon rock, put on a real show with real instruments and players and I'll be happy


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Saw them once a few years ago with Motley Crue opening. Maybe I'm jaded but everything was so contrived, had a schlocky Broadway feel to it. Fortunately the tickets were free: I was a last-minute replacement for my buddy's kid who preferred to do his homework.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Roryfan said:


> Saw them once a few years ago with Motley Crue opening. Maybe I'm jaded but everything was so contrived, had a schlocky Broadway feel to it. Fortunately the tickets were free: I was a last-minute replacement for my buddy's kid who preferred to do his homework.


I don't think even the band would argue with that. That's exactly what a Kiss show is.


----------

